# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Exifer's Dream Yoga Workbook

## exifer

Hi, I'm just finished reading Introduction and i'm interested, I'll continue reading and post my experience or questions here  ::D:

----------

